#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-13
<gilbert> dmcglone: i sent you an email.  i'm getting a bad signature on your vote
<dmcglone1> hey all
<Cheri703> hi dmcglone1
 * skellat scratches head and wonders how the voting process is going
<Cheri703> skellat: I have no idea
<Cheri703> skrappjaw: nice controller pic!
<skellat> Cheri703: It happens.
<skellat> Right now I'm hand-writing the script for LISTen 157 so that I can record shortly.
<Cheri703> nice
<skellat> We've got to set up some rotating key-signing parties around the state this summer
<Unit193> No idea? ;)
<canthus13> eh?
<Unit193> Will they send the email tonight? ...or IRC
<canthus13> I dunno.
<Cheri703> ask gilbert
<skellat> It can't be tonight for an e-mail, technically.  Votes can come in until 2359 hours Eastern Time.
<Unit193> Tonight = before 3am
<skellat> Ah, so that's how we're defining it in this instance
<skellat> I have to be asleep by then
<skellat> I have jury duty at 0800
<Unit193> I guess I don't sleep
<dmcglone1> anybody else watch Dallas Wipe the floor with Miami? :-)
<dmcglone1> did everyone fall off the face of the earth?
<dmcglone1> gilbert, would pasting the signature in the e-mail work?
<dmcglone1> well I mean in the attachment?
<dmcglone1> gilbert: I don't have the original instructions anymore.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: What's your email address? I'll forward them to you.
<Unit193> skellat: Howja! Welcome back!
<skellat> Haven't been able to go to sleep yet
<skellat> How goes it?
<Unit193> No info yet...
<skellat> Not surprised
<skellat> Here's a lovely story: http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/12/us-usa-dissent-internet-idUSTRE75B0TE20110612?feedType=RSS&feedName=internetNews
<skellat> That Reuters even mentions the notion of a "Shadow Internet" is bothersome
<skellat> After all, we've already got stuff like GNUNet out there and even that is readily packaged in Ubuntu's repos
<Unit193> FreeNet
<canthus13> skellat: Funny, since at the same time, the government is consolidating control over the internet here.
<skellat> canthus13: It isn't as much government consolidating but the ISPs consolidating.  The ISPs themselves are bigger things to worry about than the feds.
<canthus13> skellat: Nah. it's the feds trying to find ways to read everything. :/
<skellat> canthus13: Well, look what happened to Sarah Palin's email as Governor of Alaska.  It only took three years for the State of Alaska to track 'em all down and print them, but you can get your own set for $725 straight from that state.
<skellat> canthus13: Freedom of Information legislation today has some unintended (maybe) consequences
<skellat> I'm just curious if such a tactic would be usable with the Kasich administration to find out about budget negotiations
<skellat> Who needs spying?  Between SarbOx and Freedom of Information legislation, e-mail has to be archived for later review as it is now in government and Corporate America.
 * skellat looks at feet sheepishly
<canthus13> Heh.
<skellat> As you might imagine, I had to put together an essay for librarian types looking at current affairs.  Since so many librarian types are government employees, the Palin email affair is instructive.
<canthus13> Ah.
<skellat> Yeah.
<skellat> Mainstream Media folks are looking for naughty bits in Sarah Palin e-mails.  They really should be looking in the e-mails of librarians instead.
<canthus13> Palin's not as stupid as the media thinks.... not where image is concerned.
<skellat> The quest for naughty bits in e-mails is stupid.  Hitting her with substantive policy questions would be much better.
<skellat> Although a good gotcha question now would be: "Which distro do you prefer: Ubuntu or Arch?"
<canthus13> Ubarchu.
<skellat> That sounds horrific
<canthus13> Heh.
<skellat> Kerosene-powered cheese graters with a nice spot of tea, perhaps
<skellat> And now I need to wander off to bed.  Goodnight
 * skellat rubs sleep from eyes while preparing for the long drive to the county courthouse
<Cheri703> canthus13: http://work.failblog.org/2011/06/13/job-fails-it-wizardry
<canthus13> "I can hardly wait"
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> yeah :)
<BiosElement> Hmm, the fun of identica
<BiosElement> Arguing with a dude about whether a Code of Conduct is important or not.
<canthus13> Arguments on the internet....
<BiosElement> Quite amusing
<deejoe> someone is wrong on the Internet!
<Unit193> deejoe: That's what I was think of too!
<Unit193> (That and another one...)
<gilbert> vote results will be posted in one hour :)
<TheErk> Howdy
<canthus13> gilbert: It takes an hour to count the votes?
<gilbert> no, its already done, but i had to run for a haircut appt i had made, just need to write the email now
<canthus13> Ah.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-14
<Cheri703> hola folks
<gilbert> election results posted to the ml!
<Cheri703> :) Thanks!
<canthus13> Cheri703: Congrats!
<Cheri703> :)
 * Cheri703 will rule with an iron fist! MWAH HAHAHAHAHA
<Cheri703> j/k
<Cheri703> mostly >.>
<Cheri703> <.<
<Cheri703> :D
<TheErk> FEAR HER MIGHTY WRATH!
<Cheri703> RAWR
<canthus13> I'm not afraid... I'm taller than her.
<TheErk> And congrats.
<Cheri703> thanks TheErk :)
<canthus13> Heh.. http://favstar.fm/users/TrolleyCat
<canthus13> "Technically any underwear is edible if you're not a total baby about it."
<dmcglone1> that was funny stuff canthus13
<Cheri703> someone nearby has a subwoofer going >.< want to punch them
<Cheri703> headache building
<Cheri703> they finally drove away \o/
<Oda> ^_^
<Cheri703> yeah, my head hurts though :/
<Oda> some people feel the need to have excessively powerful subs for whatever reason
<Oda> that IS annoying
<Cheri703> yeah
 * Cheri703 lives in a neighborhood with far too much of that
<Unit193> Cheri703: Now can I say congrats? ;)
<Cheri703> I suppose so :)
 * skellat scratches head
<Cheri703> ?
<skellat> I had to drive my sister to work in Geneva
<skellat> Intra-county travel of about 20 miles round-trip
<skellat> Maybe a little more
<Cheri703> always fun
<skellat> Until you hit a deer
<skellat> That happens a lot out here
<skellat> I'm thinking about installing the Oneiric alpha in the morning in CLI-only configuration
<Cheri703> ah
<skellat> I can do such on the Puppy Linux box
<skellat> Most data is stored to the SheevaPlug anyhow so it won't be a big disruptio
<skellat> disruption
<Cheri703> that's cool
<skellat> So, what are some of the big plans now?
<Cheri703> still haven't talked with gilbert or itsafork about them :)
<Cheri703> so...talk to gilbert and itsafork is the main big plan at the moment
<Unit193> Guess I can't tick off Cheri703 anymore...
<skellat> I'm going to have to look for a location for an Ubuntu Hour here on the high frontier
<skellat> Considering how local kvetch about traveling 5 miles intra-county for any reason, this could get tricky
 * skellat says the incantation and disappears from IRC for the night
 * Cheri703 is back
<Cheri703> was being productive
<Oda> productivity is becoming scarce in a society increasingly becoming entirely escapist
<Cheri703> yeah, I hate housework, but the urge strikes me on occasion, so I just go with it when I actually have motivation. cleaning my stove at 12:30am? sure, why not
 * Oda only has motivation at night
<Cheri703> yeah, that's generally my most active/alert :/
<Oda> I live in phoenix and this time of year there is nothing to do as I don't have a vehicle and it's 95+ and cloudless every day
<Cheri703> yeah, I've been to phoenix once, and it was ridiculous hot
<Oda> 2 years of it has been enough
 * Oda ready to leave
<Cheri703> I'd imagine
<Oda> there's alot of cool stuff to see in this state but without a vehicle it's incredibly boring being stuck in the phoenix area
<Cheri703> yeah, I'd imagine
<Cheri703> I'm car-free as well
<Cheri703> it's inconvenient sometimes, but I really don't mind it. husband hates it though and constantly complains
<Oda> heh
<Oda> does everyone you know live closeby?
<Cheri703> not really, but we're in a fairly small town, and car rentals aren't that much if we were to need to go see relatives
<Oda> kind of a pain to see people, everyone lives atleast 6-20 miles away
<Cheri703> ah, no bus system there?
 * Oda savin for a used road bike
<Oda> no direct route
 * Cheri703 takes the bus a bunch
<Oda> found out last week that I'm eligible to get a free ID pass
<Cheri703> nice
<Oda> basically unlimited
 * Oda wishes he would have known this before
<Oda> but yeah, if I want to see one, it involves cycling a good distance in the direct sun and deadly heat
<Oda> anyone*
<Cheri703> yeah, that sucks
<Cheri703> I think I'm off to bed. have a good night folks
<Unit193> Adios
<Cheri703> morning protein shake fail: something tastes weird, not sure if it's the milk or the protein powder, but after one or two swigs, it was not tasting right :/
<deejoe> :(
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> it's a bummer because I was using today as a "get back to eating properly!" morning, aaaand I ended up having just a bagel and no protein :/
 * Cheri703 is hypoglycemic, so should be eating better than she is
<Cheri703> updated router firmware hoping it'll stop disconnecting wireless randomly. had to reboot it a few times
<canthus13> Cheri703: What brand/model?
 * canthus13 had issues with an e2000 until he update the firmware...
<Cheri703> trendent tew-652brp rev 2.1
<Cheri703> which means I can't put dd-wrt on it >:(
<canthus13> :/
<Cheri703> guy at the store when I bought it last year was like, "oh yeah, this model got good reviews, blah blah blah other firmware blah" but the hardware rev was dumb
<canthus13> I'd send you my 300N with DD-WRT already on it, but I think the radio is dying.
<Cheri703> what makes you think that?
<Cheri703> (so far it's not unhappy since the firmware update)
<canthus13> It loses wireless... signal fades in and out...
<canthus13> I'll prolly just end up using it as a tackling dummy for aircrack.
 * canthus13 needs to upgrade the antennas in his e2000 right now... 
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy! Welcome back! Would you like to edit your welcome msg? ;)
<skellat> I have a welcome message?
<skellat> I'm sorry...I'm a little sunburnt after a little farm work
<Unit193> Joke... I always say something...
<skellat> It's okay
<skellat> I was planting corn and beans earlier and am still a little burnt...and tired...
<skellat> My aunt's farm is NOT level
<skellat> How goes it, though?
<Unit193> Trying to see if I can do anything with my (very old) UPS
<skellat> How old is it?
<Unit193> No idea :P APC BK500M
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-15
<Unit193> TheErk: You are the only other nameless person :)
<TheErk> I have a name.
<TheErk> It is The Erk.
<Unit193> My name is Unit 193
<TheErk> Hello Unit.
<TheErk> Mr 193
<TheErk> I do not
<Unit193> skellat: Back again?
<skellat> So it seems
<skellat> As from this, we need to figure out how we might organize a 20 gigabyte hardware to get this Openbox project moving: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779564
<skellat> s/hardware/hard drive
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Your vote didn't count
<dmcglone1> Yeah, apparently my sig wasn't working
<Unit193> bad dmcglone1... :D
<dmcglone1> I tried getting it together before the deadline, but didn't find out until like 10 that night :-/
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I think you hijacked my sig ;-)
<Unit193> I have a meeting on IRC
<canthus13> dmcglone1: You shoulda paid attention to the channel. I was going to forward all the instructions to you.
<dmcglone1> I appreciate that canthus13. I got buisy and I don't know when people ping me :-/
<dmcglone1> but it's all good, she got it thats all that mattered. I'm happy for her :-)
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Unit193> Next U-H going to be a meeting? ;)
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Tomorrow, right?
<Cheri703> yep
 * Cheri703 made the fb event a little bit ago
 * Unit193 is never on fb
<Cheri703> then check the loco calendar!
<Unit193> Wasn't sure if you could make it or not. Best to make sure and I do have it on my calendar
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> though even if I'm not there, some of the other folks may be
<Unit193> Eric can't again...
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit193> Cheri703: Eric can
<Cheri703> ok, cool :)
<Unit193> Talked to him in > -offtopic ;)
<Cheri703> he can meet the new people
<Cheri703> anyone here have an askmetafilter account?
<Unit193> Ever used AnchorFree ?
<BiosElement> Awesome, LulzSec just went from heros to idiots, funny how anon doesn't have quite this problem.
<Unit193> Didn't they go after LoL?
<BiosElement> They took down game servers with DDoS's for no reason.
<BiosElement> That's a great way for them to piss off their base
<Unit193> It's late...
<dmcglone> anybody think google's chromebooks will be a success?
<dmcglone> I think it'll be a flop :-/
 * canthus13 wants one.. but isn't gonna pay for one.
<gillyman> hey cheri
<gillyman> well anyway
<gillyman> my gf bought a new harddrive for her laptop, and when we tryed to put  windowsin it and it wouldent let it, so i tryed to but ubuntu in it and it still told us that we needed to put a bootable operating system in it, i work on it foe like 3 or 4 hours, what do i need to do
<Cheri703> hi
<gillyman> hey
<Cheri703> ok, what do you mean you tried to put ubuntu, what didn't it let you do?
<gillyman> hey congrade
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<gillyman> its not letting us run a cd boot
<gillyman> nothen will work at all
<gillyman> one tiime it let me boot knoppix
<gillyman> but that was the one time
<Cheri703> hmm...can you bring it tonight? you're sure it is installed correctly, right?
<gillyman> ya
<Cheri703> k. have you tried booting from usb? like making a live usb to use?
<Cheri703> and I'd assume you're doing the "press whatever for boot menu" that pops up when you first start the computer
<gillyman> no i dont know how to do that
<gillyman> ya
<gillyman> alli is at work right know. when she gets off ill have get her computer and bring it tonight so you can take a look
<Cheri703> ok, I will bring a usb drive and a cd, so we can try both.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> does she want windows or want ubuntu?
<gillyman> she said that we can put ubuntu in it
<Cheri703> ok
<gillyman> well eather or both
<Cheri703> ok, bring the windows cd
<gillyman> i dont know
<gillyman> ok kool
<gillyman> thanks
<gillyman> i was getting so freaking mad last night i wasent funny
<gillyman> i couldent figur out why is wouldent let me run a cd boot
<Cheri703> yeah, sometimes computers are super dumb....I'll try to remember my screwdriver so we can make sure it's all seated properly
<gillyman> ill bring mine
<Cheri703> kk
<gillyman> ill put it in my computer bag
<gillyman> i think i have gnome 3 dvd,
<gillyman> i havent tryed it yet
<Cheri703> I can bring 10.10
<gillyman> ok kool
<gillyman> thats what i have so thats kool
<gillyman> she kinda knows how to run it
<Cheri703> k, and do you have windows 7 or xp that you're trying to put on it
<gillyman> i used to xp, but i lost it, and she cant find her windows 7 back up
<gillyman> so idk
<gillyman> i tryed to use her dads back up for his computer
<gillyman> but it wouldent run
<gillyman> idk
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> I will bring an xp disk, what brand is the computer? dell, hp?
<gillyman> dell studio 1550
<gillyman> i think
<gillyman> dell studio for sure
<Cheri703> ok, I'll bring an xp disk too
<gillyman> i for get the model
<Cheri703> that's ok
<gillyman> kool
<gillyman> i get my check next friday ill pay you to get this thing running
<gillyman> ill see you tonight, what time are you going to be there
<Cheri703> I'll be there a bit before 5
<Cheri703> I am hitting meijer around 4:30 and then walking over to panera
<gillyman> ok kool alli gets off at 4 so we sould be there some time out 5-530
<gillyman> round
<gillyman> not out
<gillyman> sorry
<gillyman> ill see you then thanks
<Cheri703> ok, cool :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: Are you going to bring your nook?
<Cheri703> yep, getting everything packed up now actually, have to leave in about 25 minutes
<Unit193> Mind if we look over your shoulder at it?
<Cheri703> oh yeah, you guys can play with it
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Derath-Srvr> Is the meeting still on for tonight?
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Howdy! Glad to see you!
<Unit193> The one for here is :P
<Derath-Srvr> Here as in Cols?
<Unit193> No
<Derath-Srvr> ah
<Derath-Srvr> sigh
<Unit193> Wish I could help
<Derath-Srvr> And where is the new location again?
<Derath-Srvr> n/m, found it...
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: I hope you find them and they are there...
<Derath-Srvr> Debating on going at this point...
<Derath-Srvr> since I think the only one that I can possibly count is dmc...
<Unit193> jgould: You there? You going to U-H?
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, I believe I'm going to skip this one as well...
<Derath-Srvr> laters all
<cheri703-mobile> bah, when I updated my router firmware it removed all of my port forwarding -_- forgot to set it back up
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: yeah, still on.  clintonville panera
<gilbert> i'm heading to panera now.  see you there (if you're coming ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-16
<gilbert> if anyone is looking for usl, we're in the back left when you come in the front door
<gillyman> hey cheri
 * Cheri703 is finally home
<skrappjaw> any lurkers?
<Unit193> skrappjaw: Nope, we are all in bed and sleeping
<skrappjaw> ha
<Unit193> Or they are all underground killing everyone with spikes!
<Unit193> (StarCraft BW)
<skrappjaw> just posted some pix of my PS3 ubuntu controller.
<skrappjaw> Almost done. just needs some clear coat over the top of the ubu text logo.
<skrappjaw> Starcraft is the bomb
<skrappjaw> i wanna play my SC2...
<skrappjaw> but unfortunately I no longer have access to the only PC with enough specs to play it.
<Unit193> It's been reported to work WELL under wine (Not official, but they did some testing under it to make sure it worked)
<skrappjaw> Well.. my pc doesnt have the graphics or CPU.
<skrappjaw> lol
 * Cheri703 was doing other stuff
<Cheri703> am around now
<gilbert> Cheri703: ping?
<Cheri703> yep
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Howja!
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone1> how ya'll doing?
<dmcglone1> I'm about to turn in early tonight, I spent my day replacing the ball joints on my truck. I got the driver side to do tomorrow
<Unit193> skrappjaw: Howdy! Looks like you and canthus13 may start your own meta package!
<Unit193> Er..
<Unit193> skellat: ^^
<skellat> Howdy
<skellat> Ah yes, the openbox metapackage initiative, I take it
<skellat> ?
<dmcglone1> well all, I'm turning in. Sorry skellat :-/
<skellat> dmcglone1: Goodnight
<dmcglone1> Night all.
<Unit193> skellat: Yep! That be what I'm talking about
<skellat> With luck we can get such an insurgent metapackage in a PPA within the 11.10 cycle
<Unit193> I looking forward to testing it in a VM!
<TheErk> Hola
<Unit193> Howja. This be taking too long...
<Unit193> And it seems as if the fan will never spin down... (Turned up when the computer started)
 * Cheri703 is back again
<Cheri703> tried to go to sleep, but it's not happening
<Unit193> Too early
<Cheri703> yeah, apparently
<Unit193> Now I want food
<Cheri703> acid reflux doesn't help the sleeping attempts :/ I ate a bit earlier to try to help it, but...no go
<canthus13> Doing a test openbox install on a VM right now....
<canthus13> Bah. Forgot how crazy slow Natty's installer is inside virtualbox.
<canthus13> blah.
<canthus13> Installer crashed. :/
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Having fun?
<Unit193> [16:09:45] < tommy_gunz> Hey all...new here so just lookin for some neat stuff to get into...:) | [16:10:56] < tommy_gunz> anyone know of a good place for torrent invites???
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Derath-Srvr> and Yeah, loads of fun... have to get a new heat/ac system, and need to get financing on it... pain in the a$$
<gillyman> hello cheri
<gillyman> how are you
<Cheri703> hey, I'm alright, you?
<gillyman> got a ?????
<Cheri703> kk
<gillyman> ok just off of work
<gillyman> the drivers for allis wireless dident load in to her computer, and if i remember right you said that we would have to find them and load them correct
<gillyman> ????
<gillyman> if so which ones do i need to download
<Cheri703> go to dell.com put in her model number, and choose the operating system
<gillyman> or sould i go to dells website
<gillyman> ok
<Cheri703> then download them to a flash drive or whatever and install
<gillyman> thats what i was wondering
<Cheri703> you'll probably need more than just the wireless drivers
<gillyman> ok kool
<Cheri703> OR you can plug it into an ethernet cable and just do it directly on hers
<gillyman> ok thats going to be easer
<gillyman> um, i look at the drver last night, and there was like 5 or 6 different ones, sould i try all of them
<gillyman> drivers
<gillyman> from dells website
<gillyman> im just want to make sure that im doing all of this right
<gillyman> the first time
<gillyman> and how much do you want for getting her computer going?????
<gillyman> i get my money next fridayt
<Cheri703> ok, sorry, I'm back
<Cheri703> if you go onto the dell site from the computer itself, it will have a thing where you can put in the service tag (actually you can put that in from another computer too I think) and it should be able to pull up the hardware in that model. and if all else fails, just keep trying them, if the hardware isn't there, it won't install
<Cheri703> and however much
<gillyman> ok
<gillyman> just put a price down, you really save our asses
<gillyman> please your the pro
<gillyman> at computer
<gillyman> s
<Cheri703> I sent you apm
<Cheri703> *a pm
<Cheri703> (sorry I keep having to get up and do things)
<gillyman> what is that'
<Unit193> Do I get a PM too?
<dniMretsaM> hi peeps
<Cheri703> no pm for you Unit193
<Cheri703> hi dniMretsaM
<dniMretsaM> howdy
<canthus13> Unit193: I'll send you a PM... for a dollar.
<Unit193> canthus13: I don't need one that badly... How much is a hug? ;)
<canthus13> Unit193: with or without groping?
<skellat> Oh my, what did I walk into?
<Cheri703> canthus13 would do well to remember that some people here are minors
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy
<skellat> Unit193: Howdy
<Unit193> canthus13: You like to grope guys?
<canthus13> Unit193: Not really, but I'm pretty broke at the moment.
<Unit193> Thus all the overtime!
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> I wonder how much longer before the FBI starts looking really hard for LulzSec....
<skellat> canthus13: I thought Homeland Security had responsibility for infrastructure protection like that
<skellat> canthus13: DHS for non .gov and the NSA for .gov/.mil domains
<canthus13> skellat: Yeah, but they embarrassed the FBI in particular.
<Unit193> They'll just shut down everything that *could* be them...
<skellat> canthus13: That would be a FUN Joint Task Force, then...
<canthus13> They hit teh FBI last friday... the senate tuesday....
<canthus13> Not to mention working hard to take Sony offline forever...
<skellat> CIA yesterday
<canthus13> Eh? THey haven't mentioned that on their releases yet...
<skellat> Tech News Today & Buzz Out Loud mentioned it in yesterday's programs...that I'm just now listening to
<canthus13> Oh yeah.. DOS.
<canthus13> I'm talking actual break-ins.
<canthus13> They just kinda casually pointed botnets at the CIA.
<skellat> We may differentiate such but do policymakers differentiate such?
<canthus13> True.
<canthus13> Someone just needs to explain it to them... DDOS is like setting up one-way signs to point all traffic to your driveway, thus blocking anyone from going in or out, while an actual security compromise is like a burglar breaking into your house. :/
<skellat> Isn't your local US Rep Marcy Kaptur?  My local one is Steven C. LaTourette.  Mine is a train nut and not that big on tech issues.
<canthus13> Kaptur is an idiot.
<canthus13> she's in office because the unions want her there.
<skellat> I ping LaTourette every so often just to raise the notion of instituting AMTRAK commuter rail between Ashtabula & Cleveland to help solidify the area's existence as a "bedroom community" far-flung satellite of Cleveland
<canthus13> :)
<canthus13> Amtrak is nice.... I wish it had better routes and prices, though.
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> In the end, I assume organizing a presentation as a LoCo to our 18 or so US Reps might be worthwhile.
<skellat> Prepping something for mailing could work, too.
<skellat> But I digress
<canthus13> We have a full-service amtrak station here in toledo...
<skellat> The station in the PA community of Erie remains closest for me
<skellat> The Toledo AMTRAK station is nice.  I've passed through there multiple times on academic business travel.
<skellat> Lakeshore Limited runs through at a weird hour of night when trying to get back to Ashtabula from the Detroit area
<canthus13> My wife takes it from here to Austin on occassion.  It's great for one person, but add a second, and it's cheaper to drive.
<Cheri703> I wish the governor wasn't an idiot and hadn't turned down the money for the 3c train thing
<Cheri703> that would have been awesome for a car-free person like myself to get to columbus or anywhere else
<canthus13> I'd love to see local train service around the state....
<skellat> Blame the "maintenance of effort" requirements that were attached to the money.  The state kinda ran out of places to cut when the American Reinvestment and Recovery Act was passed.  The big condition tied to most of the money doled out was that federal monies could not supplant state monies and that ANY cuts in specified areas would result in not only money being yanked and Ohio being disqualified for further grants for several year
<Cheri703> meh, still
<skellat> The only way higher spending could've been sustained across the board with all those "maintenance of effort" restrictions would have been cuts in any of the following areas: corrections, mental health services, and parks & recreation.
<skellat> And ODNR's budget isn't that big
<skellat> I so suck the oxygen out of the room at times...
<Unit193> I just have nothing to add to this at all so I'm sticking with not saying anything... Wait, er...
<skellat> It happens
<skellat> So what else is new across the LoCo today?
<canthus13> skellat: Well, I failed utterly at getting the natty mini cd to install on a VM.... :/
 * canthus13 was gonna use it to work out a base set of packages for Openbox...
<canthus13> The installer either hung or just plain crashed 4 times this morning.
<skellat> canthus13: Am I going to have to work out appropriate mule arrangements to get a hard drive to ya?  I've got somebody heading towards Grand Rapids July 4th weekend who could make a drop en route.
<canthus13> That would be beautiful :)
<skellat> Alrighty
<skellat> The mini CD just threw errors?  Was it possibly a video issue?
<canthus13> I dunno. I was using the text install.
<canthus13> The Debian Mini works fine.
<skellat> Which mini CD did you grab?  There are two and one of 'em doesn't work for snot.
<canthus13> Natty.
<skellat> Hunh.
<canthus13> I've had issues with natty and vbox from the start, though.. It wouldn't work at *ALL* until release day, when oracle released a new vrsion of vbox...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-17
<skellat> Ah.  Was this the disc you grabbed: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
 * canthus13 will try Lucid for a while...
<canthus13> Not sure. I googled ubuntu minimal and grabbed the first ubuntu link.
<skellat> Not good
<skellat> Google's results are screwy
<skellat> The link above is the right one for i386 Natty
<skellat> This is the right one for i386 Lucid: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<canthus13> I'm gonna grab both and try again.. I have nothing better to do here at work... :)
<Cheri703> skellat: I'm going to be starting (no estimated finish time at the moment) a rewrite of some of the website stuff
<Cheri703> making it more inviting, putting some links to good resources on there
<Cheri703> also I think we're going to try to have a meeting at some point
<skellat> Let me know if the podcast feed breaks
<skellat> Initially we tried to use Ubuntu One in hosting such...and it didn't work...
<Cheri703> kk
<skellat> Be aware that the podcast has a somewhat okay home set up on gpodder.net but not in the iTunes Music Store
<canthus13> Cheri703: Got psychocats listed in the resources?
<Cheri703> that wasn't necessarily the direction of the resources I was thinking of, but I can put together support resources as well, and yeah, I've used that site a lot :)
<canthus13> It'd be nice to have that, and some sort of bot to help with support issues.
<skellat> canthus13: What sort of bot?  Certainly not something like @x11r5@identica.ca...
<canthus13> Nah. Something like ubottu.
<skellat> What is ubottu?
<canthus13> Something that can spit factoids for beat-to-death support issues.
<canthus13> skellat: The bot in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic (And others, I'm sure...)
<skellat> And apparently the CNET people got a taste of what we deal with in flaky hardware at Erie Looking Productions: http://www.cnet.com/8301-19709_1-20071788-10/buzz-out-loud-1491-the-lost-episode-podcast/?tag=mncol;txt
<canthus13> Hmm... I wonder if home folder encryption is causing Natty to crash in vm...
<canthus13> It's certainly insalling much quicker on this user, which doesn't use home folder encryption...
<canthus13> Of course, this could simply mean that it'll crash faster.
<Cheri703> firefox bogs down horribly sometimes
<Cheri703> not really sure why
<Cheri703> it's really frustrating
<Cheri703> if I close it and re-open, it usually is happier
<canthus13> Hrm.
<canthus13> Odd.  I rarely have it do that... How many tabs do you typically have open?
<Cheri703> uhm, I have like 4 that are pinned app tabs
<Cheri703> and then whatever other stuff I'm doing
<Unit193> skellat: Welcome back yet again!
<skellat> Hello
<skellat> Had to do some cookin'
<Unit193> Did you make me any?
<skellat> Nope
<skellat> Cheese Blintz don't transmit well over the interwebitubes
<skellat> Besides, would there be an RFC for such transmission?
<canthus13> Bah. it installed... but now it won't boot. :/
<canthus13> It just hangs at a black screen...
<skellat> canthus13: What won't boot?  Natty?  Lucid?  Fred?
<canthus13> Natty.
<canthus13> It installed without freaking out, though.
<canthus13> Which is an improvement...
<skellat> How about Lucid?
<Cheri703> bah, was just reminded of something I hated about chromium -_- each tab has a separate thing in system monitor...might be useful for some people, but not me
<skellat> Evil though it may be, I use Opera
<Cheri703> main reason I stick to firefox is that I like my add-ons...
<Cheri703> it just bogs down horribly sometimea
<Cheri703> *sometimes
<canthus13> Might be an addin that's doing it.
<canthus13> skellat: I'm about to try that next.
<Cheri703> don't think so
<skellat> Firefox does such wonderful prefetching that it messes things up royally.  Opera doesn't do that...
<canthus13> skellat: I think that the home folder encryption on my other account is what was causing natty to crash during install.. It installed much faster on this account.
<skellat> canthus13: debian-installer and encryption don't play together nicely
<canthus13> skellat: So I noticed... :/  Older versions did it just fine, though.
<canthus13> Bah. Lucid is just hanging at a blue screen... :/
<skellat> canthus13: Give it a minute.  There is a bit of a lag in debian-installer at the start while it is bad touching most of the system innards to see what is there
<canthus13> I've *never* had so much trouble with virtualbox. :(
<skellat> canthus13: Should qemu be risked?
<canthus13> Never used it...
<Cheri703> canthus13: vmware player may be an alternate
<canthus13> No disk activity.. net activity...
<Cheri703> I kept having trouble with vbox, but vmware player has always been smooth for me
<canthus13> Massive proc usage.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Do you happen to know what the command is to launch vmware player?
<Cheri703> uhm, I installed it from a .bundle file
<Cheri703> or something
<Cheri703> it's a bash command I think
<skellat> whereis vmware
<Cheri703> install or run?
<canthus13> I have it installed... I just don't know the command, and I'm in openbox, and I don't have the everything-and-the-kitchen-sink menu set up in this account.
<skellat> Or, shoot for "what-provides" if you've got bikeshed installed
<Cheri703> oh, ok, hang on
<Cheri703> /usr/bin/vmplayer
<canthus13> Bah. what's the escape key?
<canthus13> Never mind. found it. :)
<canthus13> Hmm.. It's not likeing DHCP.
 * canthus13 gives up, uses NAT instead of bridged mode. :(
<Cheri703> mine works fine
<canthus13> Do you use bridged mode?
 * Cheri703 checks
<Cheri703> yes, bridged
<Cheri703> and ctrl-alt releases the mouse/keyboard
<Cheri703> vmware has been 99% painless for me
<canthus13> Hrm. Dunno why it couldn't get an address... bridged works fine in vbox. :/
<Cheri703> it just works
<Cheri703> *shrug* try again?
<canthus13> I tried several times, gave up.. for what I'm doing, NAT will work fine.
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Meh.  Natty hangs in VMware too.
<Cheri703> that's just natty being dumb :)
<canthus13> Trying Lucid in vmware now...
<canthus13> Woohoo. Lucid booted.
<Cheri703> \o/
<skellat> canthus13: Did it live through boot-up?
<skellat> Yes!  Cheri703 is posting to Identica!
<Cheri703> heh, I know I know
<Cheri703> I keep forgetting to open up tweetdeck
 * Cheri703 has added a launcher so it will be in the "open after restart" pile
<skellat> I'm using Pidgin for such.  IRC in one tab and Identica's XMPP bot in another.
<Cheri703> skellat: Unitarian Universalist Congregation of Phoenix
<Cheri703> ;)
<Cheri703> well, I have one twitter, 2 identica, and fb...
<Cheri703> and I couldn't find anything that could support ALL of them, except tweetdeck
<skellat> UUCP: Unix to Unix Copy
<Cheri703> I know
<Cheri703> :)
<skellat> Fundamentals of primitive networking help build the multi-layer cake that is the OSI model
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> I could just follow via RSS...
<skellat> Follow what?
<Cheri703> Unit193: I've done that in the past
<skellat> Ah, if you're following me on Identica...I'm #95 in terms of biggest blabber-mouths
<Unit193> skellat: Nope... I'm not following Cheri703 either
<Cheri703> heh, I've not actually followed anyone on there >.> I have some people following me, but...I will look at it soon
<Cheri703> so many things I need to do >.< and I did NONE of them today
<skellat> You can find the Top 100 blabbermouths here: http://macno.org/denticator/
<Cheri703> someone suggest a movie for me to watch
 * Cheri703 is in the mood for a movie
<skellat> "Queen of Outer Space"...it is on TCM at the moment
<Cheri703> meh, something newer rather than older ideally /me has no cable
<skellat> Umm...Spaceballs?
<Cheri703> meh
<ronnoc> hi all
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Belated congrats!!!
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Cheri703> and hi
<ronnoc> What's new in U-Land? :)
<Cheri703> skellat is trying to help me pick a movie to watch
<skellat> And failing
<Cheri703> sorry :)
<ronnoc> ahhh. hmmm...
<skellat> It is okay
<ronnoc> Monty Python's Meaning Of Life! :p
<Cheri703> nah, not in the mood for that sort of comedy (though monty python is great)
<ronnoc> Actually I just watched the old Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns tonight. And yea, MP is legendary
<Cheri703> heh
<skellat> Wow, that was a 17 minute cold open
<ronnoc> I also recently watched Eat, Pray, Love which is SO not like me
<ronnoc> but it wasn't bad. lol.
<Cheri703> hehe
<skellat> Some days I wish there were a BOFH movie
<Cheri703> bofh?
<skellat> Mr. Travaglia's creation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BOFH
<skellat> Things like this: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/26/megalomania_trade_the_board_game/
 * Unit193 doesn't like the morning...
<canthus13> Unit193: It's not *That* bad....
<Unit193> canthus13: Sleep time = 5am-6:30am
<canthus13> Heh. should sleep earlier. :)
<Unit193> I did try...
<Unit193> Playful Piranha is the new name ;)
<canthus13> Well, at least that's a little better...
<canthus13> Hmm... Slim? Or lightdm?
<Unit193> I kinda like lightdm, but slim isn't so bad either...
<Unit193> (Needs a good theme)
<canthus13> Meh.  I'm not liking what the vmware additions do to the fonts... :/
<canthus13> freaking huge, like I'm blind. :(
<Cheri703> I don't know what vmware is doing on your computer, but mine never does any weird stuff at all
<canthus13> Cheri703: It's inside the VM that it's being weird.. might be something with openbox because vmware isn't expecting openbox... It behaves fine, but the fonts in the terminal are huge, even though the font settings are set to 8-point.
<canthus13> ...Hmm. actually, I think it's just gtk stuff that's huge. this didn't happen 'til installing the vmware extensions. *shrug* It's just a test environment.. I can live with it.
<canthus13> Eee.. and it ate all the tasktray icons. :/  the programs are still running, but still...
<canthus13> Ah. it's a bug with the display driver in vmware.
<canthus13> vmware also occasionally breaks mouse clicks and keybindings in openbox... I've had it happen a few times when transitioning from the virtual machine to the host.
<canthus13> ...but at least it runs and I can get a little work on this project done. :)
 * canthus13 has posted a basic setup on the loco forum.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-18
<Cheri703> o/
 * Cheri703 sits on irc on friday night, as usual :)
<Cheri703> my SUPER AWESOME FUN social life strikes again ;)
<SkrappJaw> hello...
 * Cheri703 is actually being productive \\o/
<Cheri703> hopefully tomorrow goes smoothly and I can continue on this streak :)
<dmcglone> Top of the morning all :-)
<ronnoc> good morning
<dmcglone> Hello ronnoc
<ronnoc> hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> What ya up to this morning?
<ronnoc> waking up :p
<ronnoc> about to make breakfast. then website work. how about you?
<dmcglone> I've been sitting here reading the news and following whats been going on with them lulz hackers
<dmcglone> I wouldn't call em hackers so to speak.
<dmcglone> what website are you working on?
<ronnoc> my company's Drupal site. And those lolz hackers are causing quite a stir lately!
<dmcglone> They are. I'm just interested in finding out what will happen to them once they are caught.
<ronnoc> well it will be interesting. they were probably not really that sought after until they started hacking Gov't websites. That will certainly raise them on the radar level.
<canthus13> ronnoc: Meh. One of their own already got busted and started turning in the others.
<dmcglone> Ah cool, where's that news at?
 * canthus13 gonna have to find it again, was reading it yesterday. :)
<dmcglone> Thanks :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone: Meh. looks like it was a rumor... But they've been arresting Anonymous hackers.
<canthus13> http://techland.time.com/2011/06/16/as-lulzsec-claims-cia-coup-anonymous-hackers-arrested-worldwide/
<dmcglone> Ah Ok
<dmcglone> it's groups like this that give us a bad name!
<ronnoc> canthus13: isn't that the guy that lolz guy wasn't even a member
<ronnoc> *said'
<ronnoc> i read the article. nevermind lol.
<canthus13> Unit193BeGone: I've created ##openbox-desktop for now... (Anyone else interested in an openbox metapackage is welcome to join as well...)
<_bbb> i like openbox
<_bbb> great on netbooks
<_bbb> i had issues with natty/unity on my thinkpad so i went with crunchbang instead
<canthus13> _bbb: Unity blows.
<canthus13> I don't really want to switch to another distro because of it, so I switched to Openbox.  There seems to be some interest in it, so I'm going to try to put together an openbox metapackage (and possibly an official version in the future...)
<_bbb> i couldnt get fglrx to work right on natty
<_bbb> wifi did not work out the box on crunchbang
<_bbb> thats debian tho
<_bbb> so built module from source from realtek website
<_bbb> and fglrx too
<_bbb> like butter now
<canthus13> _bbb: Hmmm.. I'm not using natty yet... mainly because I can't get it to install properly in virtualbox or vmware player...
<canthus13> That'll change once I have a machine to dedicate to this project.
<_bbb> i got it on one of my desktop machines
<_bbb> unity works ok there
<_bbb> its grown on me a bit
<canthus13> I can't stand unity. :(
<_bbb> like a fungus
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> I actually marked things off on my BATDL!! (Big ...Butt To Do List)
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> and I got NFS working :)
<canthus13> Awesome.  It's much easier than samba. :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> this will let me clean up and not have 3 copies of the same file in 3 different locations \o/
<canthus13> :D
<deejoe> yeah, if you're running all Unix-ish stuff, and you either have a directory service, or not that many machines to keep the accounts synched on, NFS can be a delight compared to samba
<deejoe> Cheri703: NFSv3 or v4?
<Cheri703> 4
<deejoe> wow
<Cheri703> I guess
<deejoe> you got the Kerberos stuff going and all?
<Cheri703> *shrug* whatever installed
<deejoe> or whatever the auth stuff is.
<Cheri703> uhm...no?
<deejoe> haha, ok
 * deejoe is a little scared of v4
<deejoe> but nevermind all that, I've got to go pick up take-out dinner now ;-)
<canthus13> v4 is fine.
<canthus13> It works without kerberos.
<Cheri703> so far it does :)
<Cheri703> at least I guess it's v4
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-19
<Cheri703> \o/ got a call, going to see a client monday :)
<Cheri703> anyone around tonight?
<canthus13> Sorta.. what's up?
<Cheri703> just really dang bored :)
<Cheri703> antsy
<canthus13> Well, you could throw together a machine to test the openbox stuff I'm working on...
<Cheri703> mine are all being a bit moody lately
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Mine keep getting taken down by power outages. :/
<Cheri703> :/
<canthus13> yeah... like 2-3 second outages. :(
<Cheri703> weird
<gilbert> good morning ohio!
<dmcglone> Morning gilbert
<Cheri703> \o/ completed another item on my to do list!
<Cheri703> canthus13: figured you'd have at least suggestions for that openbox question in -ot
<canthus13> :D
<deejoe> -ot ?
<deejoe> overtime?
<Cheri703> off topic
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-11
<MaskedDriver> paultag you around?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: yep
<paultag> MaskedDriver: what's up?
<MaskedDriver> paultag: you need to go into #ubuntu-us-mi and yell at rick cause he's complaining about django again ;)
<MaskedDriver> lol no, he has a legit django question you might be able to help with
<MaskedDriver> django.template.Context vs django.template.RequestContext
<paultag> MaskedDriver: RequestContext has some extra stuff like csrf stuff
<MaskedDriver> yeah he figured it out
<paultag> (some other stuff too, I'm sure)
<paultag> ah, word.
<paultag> MaskedDriver: be sure to give him my greetz
<MaskedDriver> though he figured it out too late, thus creating a far larger PITA than it should have been
<paultag> MaskedDriver: should have asked earlier :)
<MaskedDriver> lol
<MaskedDriver> he just swore like a sailor in punctuation... so I'm sure he found a new problem that he's going to blame on django ;)
<paultag> :)
<MaskedDriver> he did have a fun one earlier:  serve() takes at least 2 arguments (2 given)
<paultag> forgot the self?
<MaskedDriver> didn't say. I'm assuming so
<MaskedDriver> <rick_h> and all I hear is snotty little django-nauts going "it's so easy, the docs are so good, everything 'just works'"
<MaskedDriver> go get him!
<MaskedDriver> lol you're gonna get me yelled at!
<paultag> :)
<MaskedDriver> well.. this should end well. Rick's on a rant and you just trolled the crap out of him
<paultag> Hahahahahahaha
<paultag> I love rick
<MaskedDriver> yeah his rants are priceless
<MaskedDriver> ok he found that very clever
<MaskedDriver> so we're good
<paultag> MaskedDriver: he twitted at me
<MaskedDriver> twitted?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: past tense of to tweet
<MaskedDriver> lol
<paultag> MaskedDriver: https://twitter.com/mitechie/status/212231245843808258
<MaskedDriver> lol awesome
<paultag> MaskedDriver: I love Rick :>
<MaskedDriver> :)
<MaskedDriver> yeah he's cool
<MaskedDriver> pretty awesome he lives right around me
<paultag> he's wicked smart.
<MaskedDriver> yeah... and ranty
<MaskedDriver> ;)
<paultag> MaskedDriver: we have a very similar WM setup, actually. Slightly different, but similar
<paultag> sounds like myself :)
<MaskedDriver> lol yeah
<gilbert> paultag: wine is now in pretty good shape :)
<paultag> gilbert: :D
<paultag> gilbert: dude, awesome, how did you do that?
<paultag> gilbert: please tell me hostile NMUs
<dzho> heh\
<paultag> gilbert: srsly, how did it get fixed?
<MaskedDriver> paultag: apparently it's a secret
<paultag> apparently
<gilbert> paultag: unhostile nmus :)
<paultag> wooo! :)
<paultag> gilbert: Oh, did you hear? I'm in DAMNation at the moment
<gilbert> paultag: basically i pushed nmus preparing new upstream versions to delayed/10 and waited
<gilbert> http://packages.qa.debian.org/w/wine.html
<gilbert> http://packages.qa.debian.org/w/wine-unstable.html
<paultag> ah, fantastic
<paultag> gilbert: I see the maintainer has ACK'd them
<gilbert> eventually someone added me to the wine team, and i'm now making team uploads :)
<paultag> :D
<paultag> (not -unstable)
<paultag> gilbert: that's kickass, thank you :)
<gilbert> yaya
<MaskedDriver> I wish it were possible to insert some sort of hidden code in CSV data to make an Excel column bold so I wouldn't have to constantly explain that CSV is raw data separated by commas, hense the name "Comma Separated Values"
<paultag> (fucking finally)
<gilbert> crazy lots of work tho...
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, I can imagine
<gilbert> actually insane amount of work
<gilbert> wine is complicated
<paultag> y'rly!
<gilbert> paultag: yeah, i heard about ur nm progress!  that's just awesome!
<gilbert> pretty quick for u it seems
<paultag> yeah, it was really quick
<paultag> gilbert: I am dying without upload rights, so many patches are sitting in the BTS
<paultag> I'm about to go gregoa on them
<gilbert> what did they have you do for tasks and skills?
<gilbert> hehe, awesome
<paultag> gilbert: not much, since I was patching RC bugs for fun while I was waiting for my AM
<gilbert> make sure to blog it too, cause that is interesting
<gilbert> i'm not one for blogging myself tho
<paultag> yeah, I pushed up a few posts with the gcc-4.7 patches I was pushing
<paultag> gilbert: but I'm glad the wine situation is slowly resolving it's self
<paultag> with you on the team, I'm sure it'll not become so bad again :)
<MaskedDriver> it was getting pretty bad
<MaskedDriver> gilbert: when did you join the wine team?
<gilbert> MaskedDriver: maybe a week ago
<MaskedDriver> ah nice
<MaskedDriver> gratz
<gilbert> thx
<paultag> MaskedDriver: to be fair, I don't know "gratz" is the right thing to say :)
<paultag> it's a good thing for you and me, but gilbert here is in trouble :)
<MaskedDriver> lol perhaps that's the truth
<MaskedDriver> how about: gilbert: my condolences
<paultag> MaskedDriver: the threads on debian-devel were out of control :)
<gilbert> paultag: plus the issue was rehashed a week ago (after things were pretty much under control anyway)
<gilbert> paultag: and then used as a distribution quote of the week on lwn no less
<paultag> gilbert: hahaha, oh lord
<paultag> gilbert: p.s. grats!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-12
<thafreak> morning Ohio
<MaskedDriver> morning thafreak
<yano> good morning
<andygraybeal> heya
<thafreak> and now there were 4
<thafreak> just because django is really easy to use, doesn't mean it can't also be used to make VERY confusing code
<canthus13> ...anything can be used to make very confusing code.
<thafreak> even the chat log of canthus13?
<MaskedDriver> that's the most confusing of all, I suppose
<canthus13> :)
<thafreak> so what's new Ohio...what's everyone been looking up on the internet lately...besides pr0n obviously
<thafreak> I know canthus13 has been researching whitty comebacks and one liners
<canthus13> creepy pr0n.
<thafreak> oh like on /b?
<canthus13> nah. /b/ is tame.
<thafreak> wow
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> not sure i'd want to see what makes /b tame actually...
 * canthus13 is getting everything ready for Ragnarok, actually.
<thafreak> when is that scheduled for?
<canthus13> next week.
 * canthus13 is only doing friday and saturday, though.
<thafreak> wait...how do you only do 2 days of the end of the world? isn't it kind of all or nothing?
<canthus13> Nah.
<canthus13> It happens every year. :D
<canthus13> http://www.dagorhirragnarok.com/
 * canthus13 is gonna go pound on people with foam swords.
<thafreak> OMG...i want to hunt down these robo calling douchebags, and stab them in the eye sockets
<canthus13> Although I have to say that's one of the poorer web designs I've seen in a long time. :/
<canthus13> Anyway. Off to shower and head to work.
<thafreak> wow, 1998 called...they want their web design back
<MaskedDriver> hahahaha!!!
<MaskedDriver> hey, they use javascript
<MaskedDriver> thereare no pages, it scrolls
<thafreak> anyone have any irc bot recomendations?
<MaskedDriver> for what purpose?
<thafreak> yeah...that was also done in the late 90's
<MaskedDriver> nuuuu
<MaskedDriver> lol
<MaskedDriver> and I use supybot in my channel
<thafreak> i need an irc bot mainly for channel logging
<thafreak> and hopefully find one that can replay chat log history when some one joins
<MaskedDriver> I don't have supybot do any logs, but I think it does
<MaskedDriver> http://sourceforge.net/projects/supybot/
<thafreak> yeah, i was looking at that one actually...it does have a logging plugin
<thafreak> didn't see if there was one to do replaying of logs though
<MaskedDriver> not sure
<MaskedDriver> the documentation inside the tar is pretty solid though
<thafreak> probably could write my own plugin i guess
<MaskedDriver> and installation is a breeze
<MaskedDriver> I had it installed and in my channel within 15 minutes
<MaskedDriver> paultag: how do you feel about django static files?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: fine, why? You never serve through django, though
<MaskedDriver> rick wanted me to ask
<paultag> MaskedDriver: so:
<MaskedDriver>  just ask him how he feels about django static files, I can't help but think even django fans have to know this is BS
<paultag> MaskedDriver: the way it works is, use static for testing via django. Once you push to prod, change the static url in the settings to point to static.domain.tld, and host that via nginx and a proxy cache
<MaskedDriver> MaskedDriver: you do in dev, then have to do magic command BS in production
<MaskedDriver> [13:00] <rick_h> and there's only 15 ways to setup dev/etc routes for static...ugh
<paultag> yeah, let me give him mine
<paultag> for dev I do:
<paultag>  34 STATICFILES_DIRS = (
<paultag>  35     os.path.join(PROJECT_ROOT, 'static'),
<paultag>  36 )
<paultag>  32 STATIC_URL = '/static/'
<paultag>  31 STATIC_ROOT = ''
<paultag> then in production:
<paultag> STATIC_ROOT = ''
<paultag> STATIC_URL = 'http://static.pault.ag/pique/'
<paultag> with an nginx rule where I symlink the pique to static in the django app out my static dir
<MaskedDriver> [13:03] <rick_h> yea, ask him if he's using django.contrib.staticfiles or django.conf.urls.static or django.views.static...
<paultag>        
<paultag>  38     'django.contrib.staticfiles.finders.FileSystemFinder',
<paultag>  39     'django.contrib.staticfiles.finders.AppDirectoriesFinder',
<paultag>  65     'django.contrib.staticfiles',
<paultag> sorry, django.contrib.staticfiles *
<paultag> those were the finders up top
<MaskedDriver> ok
<MaskedDriver> thanks.. think that will help him along the way
<paultag> jep
<MaskedDriver> what are your thoughts on the dvorak keyboard layout? you use it?
<paultag> one sec, eating :)
<MaskedDriver> lol np
<MaskedDriver> I should get back to work -- all of this intermediary between you and rick takes a lot of productivity out of my day ;)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> MaskedDriver: you and  him are welcome in #whube
<paultag> my hangout / offtopic
<paultag> OK, I'm alive
<jandrusk> At Happy Dog for Cleveland Linux User Group. Good turnout.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-13
<thafreak> is it a beefy miracle?
<paultag> ha :)
<_bbb> love that place
<paultag> +1
<_bbb> my buddy tends the bar
<_bbb> get the vegan chili dog
<_bbb> even if you eat meat
<_bbb> its money
<_bbb> been to a few shows there
<_bbb> mostly reggae
<_bbb> hey mon
<thafreak> any mint users? not sure if I want cinamon or mate
<_bbb> pon di table
<_bbb> ova di wall
<_bbb> good times
<_bbb_> freenoders
<thafreak> canthus13: you're running mint right? are you running 12 currently?
<canthus13> yep.
<thafreak> does 12 come with mate or cinnamon?
<canthus13> mate.
<thafreak> i have 12 and was looking to download 13, but not sure wich version is closest to 12
<thafreak> cool, i wasn't sure
<thafreak> and the descriptions weren't helping :)
 * canthus13 nods.
<thafreak> oh, and newegg's got some stuff on sale...I think I'm getting me a dualcore AMD hudson box w/4gb ram and a 60gb intel ssd for under $250
<canthus13> nice.
<thafreak> can supposedly run 2 monitors
<thafreak> will be my always on box running my terminals, remote desktop clients, etc. and probably web browsing
<thafreak> planning on getting a second box that's much beefier for gaming
<thafreak> anyone know about the intel 330 maplecrest ssd's?
<thafreak> i'm guessing it's the older ones...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-14
 * skellat begins grumblesmurfing wondering where everybody is
 * skellat just filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flickrbackup/+bug/1012920
<skellat> BLAH!
<thafreak> grrr, so frustrating...flash just doesn't work on my kids laptop
<thafreak> plugin just does nothing...or crashes...
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> firefox...nothing happens, no flash, nothing
<thafreak> chrome...it eventually just crashes the tab
<thafreak> anyone else ever experience that on 32bit precise?
<canthus13> nope. works fine in mint.
<MaskedDriver> thafreak: flash works fine for me... chrome will crash very occasionally
<thafreak> starting to wonder if it's the laptop
<andygraybeal> hey, you guys run cable into fire rated walls?  i got a 2ft thick brick wall i'd like to get through... something like a 4 inch diameter hole would be great.  what devices would i need to buy to d this
<thafreak> geez, brick...4" diamater...don't even know
<thafreak> that's a LOT of cables!
<andygraybeal> well... i probably have 2 inches worth of cable.. but i want to make sure that i only have to do this once in my lifetime.
<andygraybeal> i guess is really the purpose.  maybe it's too much
<canthus13> andygraybeal: 4 inch hole.. that might violate fire codes.
<andygraybeal> so maybe lets think 2 inches then.
<andygraybeal> canthus13, aah okay
<canthus13> andygraybeal: check with the fire marshall before you punch a hole in a fire wall.
<thafreak> yeah, i'd ask an electrician
<thafreak> they should know what's alowed
 * canthus13 nods.
<thafreak> they usually run data cables too...
<andygraybeal> i thought if you had a fire stop it would be fine - these are the devices i'm looking at: http://www.cableorganizer.com/sti/ez-path-cableway-systems/ OR http://www.cableorganizer.com/wiremold/flame-stopper/
<andygraybeal> yea, i have an electrician helping me out.
<andygraybeal> i just wondered what everyone else thought
<andygraybeal> i'm gonna run it past  our electrician before i do anything
<andygraybeal> i was hoping someone else tackled this.
<andygraybeal> i'm afraid to ask in reddit :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Stuff like that is going to be different from one county to the next.
<paultag> gilbert: http://localhost:5000/view/mgilbert
<paultag> Oh shucks
<paultag> that's useless for you
<paultag> gilbert: http://debtree.pault.ag/view/mgilbert
<thafreak> best website ever... http://localhost:8080/soawesumstuff
<paultag> y'rly!
<MaskedDriver> probably the best I've seen
<andygraybeal> thank you canthus13 and thafreak.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-15
<thafreak> crap...dragged my feet...
<thafreak> the tiny pc i could have gotten for under $250...went back up :(
<thafreak> so pay more for TINY (i mean tiny), slightly faster and silent
<thafreak> or pay less for a much much bigger (by comparison) mini pc, which won't be as silent, but has room for dvd/rw drive and can have double the ram
<dzho> hey guys check out my new website:  C:\Documents and Settings\My Cool New Web site\index.htm
<yano> whoa, fancy!
<jandrusk> Just give me your IP address so I can root your box and then I'll view the site.
<thafreak> jandrusk: my ip address is 127.0.0.2
<thafreak> ping me, it should be up
<thafreak> is there a debian repo with things like flash plugin downloader?
<paultag> thafreak: non-free
<paultag> it's called flashplugin-nonfree
<thafreak> oh ok
<thafreak> i've been trying diff distros on this dirt old laptop my kids use
<thafreak> none work
<thafreak> gonna stick wheezy on it
<thafreak> hell maybe just squeeze
<paultag> yar
<thafreak> gonna go pxe boot it now...grumble grumbl grumble
<canthus13> thafreak: have you tried #! ?
<thafreak> i have #! on my netbook...not sure my 4 year old can handle it
<thafreak> she gets frustrated very easily
<canthus13> iirc there's a LXDE or XFCE version?
<thafreak> really?
<thafreak> will look nto that
<canthus13> err. NM. I'm thinking of Mint.
<thafreak> haha
<thafreak> yeah mint won't install
<thafreak> i start the installer
<thafreak> answer all the questions
<canthus13> Not even one of the alternate versions?
<thafreak> walk away and come back later, installer window is gone...
<thafreak> they have no alt versions yet for 13
<canthus13> ah.
<thafreak> just mate and cinnamon
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> My kid's laptop flips out most of the time on install... Turns out the fan is bad and it's overheating, making it grind to a halt. :P
<thafreak> i'll give xfce on squeeze a shot
 * canthus13 nods.
<thafreak> they only need a browser with flash to play games on pbskids.org basically...
<thafreak> occasionally run tuxpaint or gcompris
 * canthus13 nods.
 * thafreak is living on the edge...
 * thafreak is playing with ceph and btrfs
<canthus13> heh.
 * canthus13 smacks thafreak 
<canthus13> Thanks for the stupid aerosmith song. :/
<thafreak> interesting...
<thafreak> i wouldn't have thought of aerosmith
<thafreak> guess you're just one of "those" guys...
<canthus13> :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-16
<gilbert> paultag: maybe i waited too long? that page is empty??
 * gilbert should check irc more often
<Unit193> http://debtree.pault.ag/view/mgilbert right? Works here in FF 14.
<Unit193> *15
<gilbert> perhaps i shouldn't be blocking javascript....grrr
<gilbert> paultag: pretty nifty :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-17
<paultag> gilbert: thanks :D
<paultag> gilbert: I need to add a better fail-over page :)
<paultag> gilbert: zack thought it was /.'d :)
<paultag> hey gilbert -
<paultag> gilbert: There's a debian RT ticket now -- > Please make Paul Richards Tagliamonte (currently a DM) an uploading DD.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-10
<skellat> Well, this is amusing: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/education/cuyahoga-misspelled-on-cuyahoga-falls-high-school-diplomas
<jenni> [ Cuyahoga misspelled on Cuyahoga Falls High School diplomas ] - http://j.mp/103P07M
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/151  Speex Version: https://archive.org/download/BC117/BC-117.spx | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | PSTN Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | TMBG "Call Connected Through the NSA": http://tx0.org/608
<skellat> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01299.html
<jenni> [ June 2013 Business Meeting -- Ubuntu Ohio : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - http://j.mp/1bmvhA0
<paultag> skellat: bwahaha
<paultag> that's hilarious
<paultag> (re diplomas)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-11
<skellat> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/151
<jenni> [ Burning Circle Episode 117 | Ubuntu Ohio ] - http://j.mp/115hfld
<skellat> https://archive.org/download/BC117/BC-117.spx
<skellat> Ah, jenni doesn't like .spx files either
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/151  Speex Version: https://archive.org/download/BC117/BC-117.spx | Vote before Friday at noon as to when we shall hold the next business meeting http://doodle.com/q84nfe52hganum4u
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-12
<paultag> ==== THE GAME ====
<skellat> Tornado Warning is up until 7:15  PM local time for Northern Crawford County, Southern Huron County, Northern Richland County, and Southeastern Seneca County: http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=pbz&wwa=tornado%20warning
<jenni> [ National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary ] - http://j.mp/13YE1dl
<yano> yup
<skellat> "Derecho" conditions are being brought up on the news.  For those that remember, conditions like that helped knock out Amazon's eastern data centers in Virginia last summer.
<skellat> Which killed Reddit, Netflix, and a few other things as collateral damage
<Unit193> Temp: 82 F (28 C) ~ Partly Cloudy ~ Heat index: 86 F (30 C) ~ Humidity: 67% :</span> <a href="/US/OH/029.html#TOR" class="nobr alert b red">Tornado Warning
<yano> also, ##weather-us-oh
<Unit193> Dowh... Oh, that's a channel?
<yano> Crawford; Huron; Richland; Seneca Ohio are under a Tornado Warning
<yano> er wait
<skellat> Just what I said above
<yano> yea
<skellat> There is a watch too: http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=pbz&wwa=tornado%20watch
<jenni> [ National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary ] - http://j.mp/13YEgFg
<yano> Ashland; Belmont; Carroll; Columbiana; Coshocton; Delaware; Fairfield; Franklin; Guernsey; Harrison; Holmes; Jefferson; Knox; Licking; Lorain; Madison; Medina; Monroe; Morgan; Morrow; Muskingum; Noble; Perry; Richland; Stark; Summit; Tuscarawas; Union; Washington; Wayne
<yano> !!!TORNADO!!! *_WATCH_* issued June 12 at 6:30PM EDT until June 13 at 12:00AM EDT by NWS. Certainty: Likely, Severity: Severe, Status: Actual, Urgency: Expected
<skellat> So...play it safe.  Sacrifice uptime, not yourselves.
<skellat> :-)
<yano> heh
<skellat> I'm big on emergency preparedness.  I miss being a SKYWARN spotter.
<yano> ooh sweet
<yano> ham radio too?
<skellat> I'm only Tech class, no code.  KC8BFI
<yano> https://xkcd.com/705/
<yano> cool
<jenni> [ xkcd: Devotion to Duty ] - http://j.mp/13YEyMk
<yano> i'm KD8RHR
<Unit193> Nooo!! Keep it up!
<yano> hehe
<skellat> yano: Are you grabbing from the 'Net or are you decoding the code bursts on NOAA Weather Radio?  The modulation scheme is specified in Part 11 of the Commission's Rules and is just slow ASCII audio bursts.
<yano> i'm decoding their ATOM feed
<skellat> Ah
<yano> from here, http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/us.php?x=1
<yano> https://github.com/myano/jenni/blob/master/modules/nws.py
<jenni> [ jenni/modules/nws.py at master · myano/jenni · GitHub ] - http://j.mp/11p9YOH
<skellat> Not getting into the exotic stuff yet
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> Anything showing via APRS?
<yano> i don't use aprs but i do have my handheld around here somewhere
<skellat> Here's what the IGATE is showing centered on Mansfield: http://aprs.fi/#!addr=Mansfield%2C%20OH
<jenni> [ Google Maps APRS ] - http://j.mp/13YFkJ2
<yano> oh and btw, there is also ##weather \o/
 * Unit193 just looks at his conky, at wunderground, or something like that.
<yano> heh
<skellat> Unit193: Time Warner Cable's infrastructure around here breaks too often.  My scanner is on battery backup and NOAA Weather Radio is a hotkey for me to get the latest.  Conky is great but NOAA Weather Radio is official.
<Unit193> (Conky pulls from wunderground.)
<Unit193> TWC is pretty good here, only dropped a couple minutes last night area wide.
<skellat> Not here.  Not here at all.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-13
<Unit193> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  Tornado siren!
<Unit193> yano: Bot seems to send incomplete messages.
<skellat> The guys on the FM repeater (K8CY 146.715 -600) in the Ashtabula County seat said they were picking up traffic nets in Southeast Michigan so the atmosphere over the lake is definitely freaking out at the moment since we've got ducting forming.
<skellat> Unit193: Cleveland-area TV is showing freaky footage out of Mansfield.  How does it look to you?
<Unit193> Not too shabby.
<Unit193> Just dark outside.
<skellat> The footage being shown was just rain flowing and flowing
<skellat> And they weren't talking about any of the other news of the day
<Unit193> Yep, a little rain.
<skellat> And a report of falling hail in Eastlake in Lake County just got copied to NWS Cleveland.  That's one of the triggers to upgrade a thunderstorm to being a Severe Thunderstorm.
<skellat> The other major trigger is 1 inch of rain falling in 60 minutes or less.  That's an almost automatic trigger for Severe Thunderstorm designation.
<skellat> 3/4 of an inch sized hail in Eastlake?  Whoa.
<skellat> Not cool.
<skellat> Coast Guard Station Ashtabula is lighting up an advisory to mariners now
<skellat> Well, if we lose power the UPS alarm will *definitely* be waking me up
<yano> Unit193: that's all NOAA pushes to their feeds
<Unit193> That's a bit annoying.
<yano> yea :-(
<Unit193> You should fix it!
<Unit193> :P
<yano> heh, i wish it was that easy! D:
<Unit193> Thanks for the idea, though it's much harder to get the location with their data...
<Unit193> New xombrero was released today, I updated package and it seems to be less crashy! \o/
<yano> yup :-)
<canthus13> ...So my car took an arrow to the knee... http://i.imgur.com/nybMV4M.jpg
<jenni> [ Someone shot an arrow into my uncle's rental car while he was driving it. - Imgur ] - http://j.mp/13EHq1N
<canthus13> That would make for a fun conversation. :)
<paultag> canthus13: that's hilarious
<paultag> canthus13: the game
 * canthus13 stabs paultag in the knee.
<paultag> :D
<dzho> it would have to be, I don't know, in the ball joint somehow to be "in the knee" wouldn't it?
<jandrusk> Indian attack?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-14
<dzho> jandrusk: no, English yeoman archer attack
<canthus13> dzho: The knee isn't a ball joint.
<canthus13> It's a hinge.
<canthus13> shoulders are ball joints. hips are ball joints.
<dzho> canthus13: but cars have ball joints
<dzho> hinge joints too, I suppose, but one usually just says "hinge"
<dzho> I guess what I was thinking is "knees and ball joins are both joints"
<canthus13> ah.
<jrgifford> We got hit the same night in Indiana.
<jrgifford> Yay weather. Thankfully the tornado that formed was on the other end of the county
<thafreak>  so, anyone giving 13.04 a shot?
 * Unit193 is already on it, not sure if he wishes he wasn't.
<thafreak> i decided to give vanilla 13.04 desktop a shot...
<thafreak> which version/"flavor"?
<Unit193> Xubuntu mainly, one Lubuntu.
<Unit193> Some things are fixed, some are horribly broken.
<Unit193> But you should be good.
<thafreak> i grabbed xubuntu too...have one kid using it
<thafreak> thought i'd give unity another shot
<Unit193> I'd give it buckshot...
<thafreak> lol, really?
<thafreak> have you tried it as of 13.04?
<Unit193> I haven't tried it as of 12.04.
<thafreak> it does perform a bit better...
<thafreak> but only with proprietary nvidia drivers
<thafreak> when i was using noveau, it was kinda slow to do any of the animations
<Unit193> It'd crash and burn on this computer, the other computer I don't really use (the others do) should be able to handle it, but I as much of an intention to put Unity on it as I do Windows 8.
<thafreak> meh, I'll probably end up with xubuntu, but i wanted to see how it's changed
<thafreak> ha
<Unit193> Oh sure, you're free to use it. :P
<Unit193> It'd annoy me only a little less, I like "classic" desktops.  I never liked Gnome anyway.
<thafreak> i *do* hate their software center though...gah...it's crap, half the time doesn't seem to even work for me
<thafreak> ah, well this machine i just re-installed had kubuntu on it...and i was getting sick of kde
<Unit193> Software Center?  I just found out this morning the icon is purple, I'm very, very fast to purge that thing.
<Unit193> Upgrade purge list: http://paste.openstack.org/show/QMHMpdXVSB22GQ2B5L06
<thafreak> or whatever it's called
<jenni> [ Paste #QMHMpdXVSB22GQ2B5L06 | LodgeIt! ] - http://j.mp/11f5Mj0
<thafreak> well, I only opened it up cause I wanted to try installing steam
<thafreak> and I couldn't install it with apt-get apparently
<thafreak> so on xubuntu, does it do things like mounting media under /media/username/diskname?
<Unit193> Yes.
<thafreak> interesting...there's little things like that that stand out to me...not that i care one way or the other
<thafreak> just things I notice
<thafreak> i could see how that could be useful for machines with multiple users logging into it at the same time
 * Unit193 uses terminal a lot... But only have 4 open now (all of which are running screen.)
<Unit193> Kernel wouldn't hold a longer uptime than 2 days for me, and graphics really took a dump down the drain for me, which also screws up flash.
<thafreak> really? your box is that unstable?
<thafreak> that sucks
<thafreak> well, 12.04, for being a "LTS", was never as stable as I expected it should be
<Unit193> Flash worked, graphics worked better and kernel worked better in Quantal.  I compiled my own kernel and it's fine now.
<thafreak> haha
<thafreak> man, I haven't done that in years...
<Unit193> Flash and graphics stinks, but kernel can hold an uptime.  Liquorix also works, but not stock Ubuntu kernels.
<thafreak> probably the last time was when I had a new 3ware card that wasn't supported by the debian installer :/
<thafreak> well, gotta go pick up pizza...
<thafreak> bbl
<Unit193> Sweet, good choice.
<Unit193> Just means I get a Linux Sigma 3.9.5-u193 uname. :D
<Unit193> Hmmmm.... .6 is out, and liquorix -6 is already installed.
<skellat> So far Xubuntu 13.04 hasn't exploded on my netbook.  The BeagleBoard stays at Xubuntu 12.04 for the moment.  The RPi stays on Raspbian CURRENT for the moment.
<Unit193> (Note, I do have some custom packages, but nothing that would cause issues like what I'm having, and they were added after.)
<Unit193> Netbook seems to like 13.04 just fine.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Business Meeting on 2013-06-18 at 1930 Eastern/2330 UTC in this channel | Meeting agenda with link to slides: http://tx0.org/62f
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-15
<Unit193> So anyone trying out the nightingale music manager?
<skellat> Hadn't heard of it
<skellat> Where is it packaged?
<Unit193> Release and nightly ppas only.
<Unit193> (Or an Ubuntu Needs-packaging.)
<Unit193> yanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyano: There's a weather channel for every state, no?
<thafreak> wait, is nightingale related to songbird?
<skellat> According to Launchpad it is.
<skellat> Hold on
<skellat> https://launchpad.net/nightingale
<jenni> [ Nightingale in Launchpad ] - http://j.mp/12Mncqh
<skellat> And then there is this: http://getnightingale.com/
<jenni> [ Nightingale ] - http://j.mp/12MnoGa
<skellat> Their detector isn't too swift though as it suggests a 32-bit x86 download...and Firefox telegraphs that it is armhf in this case as I'm sitting at the BeagleBoard
<Unit193> thafreak: Yeah, fork basically, and songbird announced today that Songbird is dead.
<Unit193> thafreak: http://blog.songbirdnest.com/you-gotta-know-when-to-fold-em/
<jenni> [ You gotta know when to fold ‘em | News from the Nest ] - http://j.mp/12MnZaC
<skellat> Choqok announced it was being handed over to community support yesterday too: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Choqok-Twitter-client-handed-over-to-community-1887989.html
<jenni> [ Choqok Twitter client handed over to community - The H Open: News and Features ] - http://j.mp/12MojpZ
<skellat> And I went off of pidgin-microblog not being Twitter API compliant now either: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/pidgin-microblog/+bug/1190406
<jenni> [ Bug #1190406 “pidgin-microblog: Plugin is not Twitter API 1.1 Co...” : Bugs : “pidgin-microblog” package : Debian ] - http://j.mp/12MoGAJ
<skellat> Though this does not really bode well: http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/issues/detail?id=269
<jenni> [ Issue 269 - microblog-purple - Plugin is not Twitter API 1.1 Compliant? - Libpurple (Pidgin) plug-in supporting microblog services like Twitter - Google Project Hosting ] - http://j.mp/12MoQIy
 * Unit193 may or may not start using pidgin-torchat
<skellat> I dunno.  There's more than Tor out there.  Freenet and GNUnet provide options too.
<Unit193> So?  If you were to say something about using freenet, should I then say you can use tor? :P
<Unit193> And wasn't freenet java?
<skellat> I think so
<skellat> PCWorld just did a piece trying to popularize Freenet for the general public
<skellat> Capitalizing on the nastiness of the NSA leaks ASAP
<Unit193> It is, so not interested. :P
<skellat> Are we moving to the end times of shunning not just Java but Flash too?
<Unit193> Eh?
<Unit193> Was I2P anything interesting?
<skellat> Meh, coulda swore there was an ubuntu-release discussion about the end of support for Flash on Linux and how it wasn't going to be such a bad thing in the end for everybody
<Unit193> It should be a bit yet.
<skellat> I2P was tangentially connected to FreedomBox...the hope & promise of a project that remains mired in the problem of not having enough engineers to throw at it to build something that is actually usable and deployable for developers let alone end-users.
<Unit193> So basically it is just Tor. :P
<skellat> No
<skellat> It wanted to adopt a different communication routing method
<skellat> Not the shell game that Tor is
<Unit193> No, I meant the only real option is Tor, then. ;)
<skellat> Software alone is just part of the solution set, though
<skellat> How you use it matters, though
<skellat> Some of the bigger intelligence coups the NSA has had against opponents, as documented by James Bamford in the various books he's written about the agency, usually relate to the abuse & misuse of the secure tools provided to users.
<skellat> James Bamford is a chronicler of the NSA's history and his writing is very easy to engage with
<skellat> Prior to the Snowden revelations, a lot of detail about signals intelligence work came out in court cases in Florida against captured Cuban spies
<skellat> Those details are generally public knowledge and in the papers.  The most recent such case was known as "The Cuban Five".
<skellat> In their situation, they had reasonably good tools.  The tools alone were misused, though.  The tools did not save them from NSA due to the misuse.  A little more care on their part and they might have avoided NSA a little more.
 * skellat wanders away
<Unit193> thafreak: And think I fixed the graphics issues.
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649 Chris little crapper....
<jenni> [ Bug #1173649 “incorrect color depth - intel graphics card” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-intel” package : Ubuntu ] - http://j.mp/12Nssdf
 * skellat had forgotten how paranoid the folks on the "liberationtech" mailing list are and is yet bothered that he cannot understand why they'd discuss targeting & killing select TCP traffic flows w/o any particular context in their threads
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-16
<thafreak> Unit193: oh, you were having problems with intel video chipset?
<thafreak> That has seemed to be the most stable one I've used so far actually...
<Unit193> Mine doesn't count, it's old.
<thafreak> what chip is it attached to?
<Unit193> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<thafreak> is that on like a core2duo or older atom?
 * Unit193 shouldn't say. :P
<Unit193> P4.
<thafreak> really? they had integrated graphics back then?
<Unit193> CPU~Single core Intel Pentium 4 CPU (-UP-) clocked at 2789.457 Mhz Kernel~3.9-6.dmz.1-liquorix-686 i686 Up~8:36 Mem~1010.1/1958.0MB HDD~40.0GB(63.1% used) Procs~207 Client~Unknown : sshd inxi~1.9.8
<thafreak> i guess just not on the cpu...
<thafreak> i have some older p4's in my basement ;)
<Unit193> I have a Pentium down there...
<Unit193> Got anything newer down there? ;)
<thafreak> oh yeah...
<thafreak> i've been slowly replacing old power hungry stuff
<thafreak> couple of pogo plugs
<thafreak> a raspberry pi
<thafreak> a newer amd e-350
<thafreak> oh and an e-450 (freenas)
<skellat> \o/ PLUG POWER!
<Unit193> Yeah, I wanted to replace some with a Pi, but not fully sure it's powerful enough to do it well.
<thafreak> you can get an 3-350 with 8 gb of ram for like $100
<thafreak> s/3-350/e-350/g
<jenni> thafreak meant to say: you can get an e-350 with 8 gb of ram for like $100
<jenni> thafreak meant to say: you can get an e-350 with 8 gb of ram for like $100
<Unit193> But, if it isn't powerful enough to do the one thing, I can fish up something else to put it on, I'd think...
<thafreak> for anyone with vm images laying around...check out libguestfs and guestfish...very slick
<thafreak> dude, an e-350 isn't half bad for most stuff...1.6ghz dual core
<Unit193> You run your irssi on Pi?
<Unit193> (Was thinking pi. :P )
<Unit193> Something to sit atop the router and stay on all the time.
<thafreak> and the full system with disk drives, etc, is only pulling like 30w at the wall
<thafreak> yeah, that's what my basement pi is doing...
<thafreak> has tmux and irssi running
<Unit193> irssi, alpine, newsbeuter.  Also have a python bot, but not sure about the power of it.
<thafreak> plus i have an nfs mount to my freenas with my home dir on it
<thafreak> is alpine the email client forked from pine?
<Unit193> Yep.
<thafreak> how is it? better than mutt?
<Unit193> Not used mutt. :P
<Unit193> I like it well enough, I hear mutt may have some more features but for the most part I'm set.  This is actually kind of the fork of a fork, or a fork of a fork of a fork. :P
<thafreak> i remember pine from back in the day...i never really used mutt either
<Unit193> Ping > Alpine > re-alpine | alpine 2.10 (or, this may actually be on top of re-alpine.)
<thafreak> bbl, gotta help move crap...getting carpet replaced, need to move my entire "office" :\
<Unit193> Sure.
 * skellat notes for the record that Unit193 indicated distinct interest upon ubuntulog disappearing at 1719 hours and only reappearing five minutes later
<skellat> Oh, the joys of running a BeagleBoard-xM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5772243/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-15
<belkinsa> O.o
<belkinsa> Unit193 and jrgifford: ping
<Unit193> Something specific?
<belkinsa> Yes, but I need jrgifford also.  Though I could just e-mail you both.
<Unit193> He'll get it when he gets back.
<belkinsa> I know.
<belkinsa> And I know that he is also in #belkinsa (still for ages now).
<belkinsa> Was rather.
<jrgifford> Unit193: belkinsa whats up?
<jrgifford> (only here for a few minutes)
<belkinsa> I was planning to ask you if you are okay will getting another team meeting for OLF plans since they changed.
<jrgifford> go for it, i guess
<belkinsa> Alright, I will set up the Doodle poll on Tuesday.
 * belkinsa is taking a small break from ubuntu related stuff
<Unit193> That's fine, I took a mental break a long time ago.
<belkinsa> UOS drained me
<jrgifford> I have a 15 page, 500MB PDF.
<jrgifford> gah
<jrgifford> i hate the PDF format
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-11
<yano> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/09/obama-fisa-court-surveillance-phone-records
<jenni> [ Obama lawyers asked secret court to ignore public court's decision on spying | US news | The Guardian ] - https://j.mp/1IHd2Lh
<dzho> > The legal request, filed nearly four hours after Barack Obama vowed to sign a new law banning precisely the bulk collection he asks the secret court to approve, also suggests that the administration may not necessarily comply with any potential court order demanding that the collection stop.
<dzho> I'm thinking of a word that begins with I
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-12
<PCLine> Evening eeryone.
<PCLine> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy heyhey.
<PCLine> Hi Unit193 - How you doing?
<Unit193> Bit of a muggy day. :/
<Unit193> You?
<PCLine> As soon as I get some food and something cold to drink I will be great!
<Unit193> Yes, I do need some food.  And now would be a good time, waiting for a package to build.
<PCLine> Well --- I am great now  -- so the food and drink will make me like Super Great!
<PCLine> I thought I was going to have a dedicated computer for Linux but I will just keep it running in a Virtual World!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-14
<pavlushka> Hello even Unit193 !
<Unit193> '193' is actually an odd number.
<pavlushka> Unit193: So how are you man?
<yano> lol
<yano> http://alertfranklincounty.org/
<jenni> [ Alert Franklin County > Home ] - https://bit.ly/1XntYNF
<dzho> good thing there's only one Franklin County
<dzho> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_County
<jenni> [ Franklin County - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://bit.ly/1UibzOL
<dzho> this is where authorities at the state and federal level really screwed the pooch with regard to geographic domain names
<dzho> that sort of stuff would have been quite natural to have under the state 2nd level geographic domain names
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-12
<yano> https://pyohio.org/
<jenni> [ PyOhio | Welcome ] - https://pyohio.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-14
<Unit193> Heh, (Read error: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac)
<yano> ikr?
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/FCEMHS/status/874993409018269696
<jenni> Due to the chance for severe weather predicted for our area, FCEM&HS will suspend the weekly noon test today of the Franklin County Sirens. | By: @FCEMHS, Date: Wed Jun 14 14:14:19 +0000 2017, RT#: 4, Favs: 2
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-15
<yano> https://columbuspride.org/
<jenni> [ Columbus Pride Festival and Parade - Ohio Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, and Transgender Celebration ] - https://columbuspride.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-17
<Unit193> https://micronews.debian.org/2017/1497693686.html
<jenni> [ The Debian stretch suites have now been renamed to stable! #releasingstretch ] - https://bit.ly/2sIJN8S
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-06-09
<thafreak> Unit193: Hey, you're a DD right? Is there an IRC room to ask debian questions, but not like "help xyz won't work" type questions?
<thafreak> I'm trying to find somewhere where it describes the differences between security.debian.org security updates, and regular updates, and I can't find anything.
<thafreak> My google-fu is failing me. So I thought if there's a low traffic channel, I can just ask there.
<Unit193> While #debian on freenode is larger, #debian on OFTC has more DDs and people that know their stuff.  All official Debian channels are on OFTC for that matter.
<Unit193> ...Though of course some of the same people are in both.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-06-10
<thafreak> Unit193: +1 thanks
<Unit193> Glad to have been of service.
